# Making insert tool holders for the lathe



## Holescreek (Feb 7, 2009)

I am one of those that enjoys making tools as much as anything else. It was mentioned in another thread that we get side tracked during a project because we have to stop and make a tool to move on to the next step. Making your own tool holders isn't terribly hard with some cold rolled, button head cap screws and of course, a mill and rotary table. The photos I happen to have are of a pair of the slightly more complicated (only because of the compound angle) ones. My "around to it" list has always been to make some holders to use the other unused corners. In the meantime I just set the used inserts aside until the new holders are made. -Mike


----------



## itowbig (Feb 7, 2009)

nice i too enjoy making tools as much as anything else
thanks for showing us your tool holders


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice! I have thought about making exactly the same thing. I wasn't sure about what steel to use. I didn't thing the threads would be strong enough using just plain old cold rolled - those screws need to be tight.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice Work!

Rick


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 7, 2009)

I made the tool holders pictured (plus a couple of straight on ones) for use in an AXA tool holder on a 9" SB lathe I had at the time, but still use them in my CXA holders occasionally. When angled appropriately the cutting pressure pushes the insert down and back into the seat. The threads are only used to keep the insert from falling out. All of my large kennemetal tool holders are hardened, likely to survive the rigours of heavy CNC turning. Nothing we do on a manual lathe requires that much strength. I have been wanting to get hold of some of those long skinny diamond shaped inserts that CNCs use for profiling. I think it'd be handy to have at least 3 different tool holders for the various positions I might use. What I really need is about a dozen more CXA holders! -Mike


----------

